
How a group of neighbors created their own Internet service - kanamekun
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/11/how-a-group-of-neighbors-created-their-own-internet-service/
======
creep
I read about this when researching meshnets about a year ago. Along similar
lines, Portland has its own meshnet, but I am not sure if the project is still
active.

[https://portlandmeshnet.org/](https://portlandmeshnet.org/)

So does Toronto, and some other cities I seem to be forgetting.

I find this idea really enticing, and it is a goal of mine to start a meshnet
in my own city. Unfortunately, the subculture here is small and music-
oriented, and the techies I know are all about business, and wouldn't be in on
a project like this unless they could make significant cash. I have been
offered some money to build a startup around this idea, but could find no
suitable method for monetizing it that wouldn't sacrifice my ethical values
and basic idea. So, one day.

------
DKnoll
What is the point of that Catalyst 2940 switch?

[https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/dbiua...](https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/dbiua-switches.jpg)

------
bediger4000
This is nothing but socialist communal action. The owners of the upstream
internet service should cut them off.

Shame on arstechnica for reporting on anti-captialist socialist nonsense! Go
back to Prague, you pinkos!

